# Buffalo Cuts



## 240brickman (May 27, 2006)

Hi guys & dolls!

This may belong in another thread, but since I intend to be grilling...

My local Wegman's market now carries buffalo loin steaks, as well as buffalo ribeyes! These, in addition to the ground buffalo they've carried all along.

The loin steaks are packaged in a 12-ounce shrinkwrap; two 6-ounce steaks for $9.99. The ribeyes are packaged singly, and they're sold by weight (about $18 per pound). 

I passed on the loin steaks for now, but I did buy a nice ribeye, just over half-a-pound. Set me back about $10. Tonight, I'm going to pitch it onto the grill (no fancy preparation...just S & P).

I'll let everyone know how things go. I, for one, am pretty psyched!

--J


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2006)

Sounds delicious!!  I know you don't want to do anything fancy & don't know if you've cooked Buffalo steaks before, but keep in mind that they're VERY lean & toughen up REALLY fast.  Best enjoyed rare to medium rare if you're not going to marinate them first.


----------



## 240brickman (May 28, 2006)

Hi all!

Well,  my Buffalo Ribeyes turned out quite well.  Breezy,  you are right;  the steaks were very lean,  and did turn out a bit on the dry side.  But still tender and delicious.

Next time,  I will indeed marinate them for a few hours prior to grilling them  (all I did this time around was S & P them,  and drizzle a little olive oil on them).  I'm also going to try to find ones that are thicker-cut  (these were around a half-inch thick;  I like ALL of my steaks closer to an inch or more!).

But I definitely think I'm onto something here!

--J


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2006)

Glad they turned out well!!  Here's a quick & easy marinade that I use for beef, lamb, buffalo, & tuna.  Except for tuna, which only needs an hour tops, the rest can be marinated for anything from a couple of hours to overnight.

*BREEZY 1 – 2 – 3 – 4 MARINADE*
 
In a plastic ziplock bag, bowl, or dish large enough to hold the meat & marinade, combine:
 
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
2 tablespoons of dry sherry
3 tablespoons of oil (any type of your choosing)
4 garlic cloves, peeled, smashed, & roughly chopped
 
Add meat & marinate for a minimum of one hour to overnight.  Grill, broil, or pan sauté meat as desired.


----------



## 240brickman (May 29, 2006)

I've copied & pasted the recipe, Breezy. That DOES sound good. Anything combining garlic and booze has to be good!  

I won't be trying it out 'til later this week, but I promise to let you know how things turn out.

--J


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 30, 2006)

I love buffalo - and I would hate to think of anyone mucking up a good steak with marinades (which would alter/mask it's natural flavor). If you want to marinade something - just buy a cheap grade of beef (something like USDA "Select" grade) and throw it into a tub of goop to sit for a while. Good buffalo (American Bison) is too expensive, and flavorful, to muck around with.

Buffalo steaks should be cooked no more than med-rare (like good lamb). True, bison is VERY lean ... cooked on a grill ... for about 1/2-inch thick about 3-4 minutes per side. For 1-inch ... maybe 5-6 minutes per side. If you over cook it (yucky marinades or not) it will get dry and tough.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 30, 2006)

Uh - no need to get superior/insulting on us Michael - food & food preparation is very much a matter of personal taste.  To each his own.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jun 4, 2006)

Personally I think everything tastes better with a marinade.  It doesn't mask the flavor...it accentuates it.

Just like there are few things I don't think can't be improved by putting a sauce on (in the case of Buffalo, a nice homemade steak sauce)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2006)

Believe it or not I just grilled Bison steaks last night I just put some worchestershire sauce,some water and a few drops of Claudes brisket marinade in a big ziploc bag for about an 1/2 hour salted and peppered steaks on grill to medium rare.They were really good, had the left overs for lunch.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 5, 2006)

The grocery store in my town just started carrying buffalo meat.  I have not tried it, but friends who have say that it is very good and lean.  I was thinking of buying some ground buffalo meat to make chili.


----------

